# Wo kann ich freie Grafikvorlagen und Vektordateien bekommen



## Philly909 (29. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach freien Grafikvorlagen und Vektordateien.

Möchte für eine Party einen Flyer erstellen. Da gibt es doch bestimm Seiten, auf denen man Vorlagen bekommen kann, die kosten- und lizenzfrei sind, oder?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Falls von Interesse: Möchte den Flyer in Photoshop oder Illustrator erstellen. Bin kein Profi, daher suche ich einzelne Grafiken, die ich mir dann "zusammenbasteln" kann.

Vielen Dank & Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. April 2007)

Was für Grafiken genau suchst du den? Also Themengebiet wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen.

Gruß


----------



## Philly909 (29. April 2007)

Hi!

Erstmal danke für´s Feedback.

Habe mal ein paar Sachen angehäbgt, die mir sehr gut gefallen, damit du einen Überblick bekommst, was mir gefällt.

Auch Hintergründe konnte ich bisher keine schönen finden.

LG


----------



## darKuser (30. April 2007)

Selbst is der Mann! = Creativ

Edit: Was hattest du gedacht ? Das die die Hintergründe irgend wo hernehmen, oder selber machen?


----------



## Michael Aringer (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

bei Deviantart (http://www.deviantart.com) findest du unter den Resourcen auch Vektorgrafiken.

Servus, Michael


----------

